# Can you tell me what else is surrealistic about this drawing?



## lalaba

_can you tell me what else is surrealistic about this drawing_?  
'_peux-tu me dire ce qui est encore surréaliste à ce dessin?'_


Is 'qui' here correct?


----------



## gweched

I would say:
"Peux-tu me dire ce qu'il y a d'autre de surréaliste dans ce dessin ?"


----------



## William Stein

qui is correct but I would say it like this:
"Quoi d'autre est surréaliste en ce dessin?
or
"Quels autres aspects de ce dessin son surréalistes?"


----------



## lalaba

thanks, I think I will use _Sais-tu quoi d'autre est surréaliste en ce dessin?

_But you're not French, William?


----------



## lalaba

Now I'm still doubting whether I should use _à ce dessin_ or _en ce dessin_ or is both equally good?


----------



## William Stein

I'm not French but I lived and studied in Paris for 12 years so I'm practically an honorary frog 
You could also say: "Voyez-vous autre chose de surréaliste en/dans ce dessin -- maybe "à" would work, too, pending confirmation from a genuine frog


----------



## lalaba

ok thanks genuine frog ;-)
so, in the latest sentence there's no need to add *d'* in front of _autre,_ I suppose because the previous word doesn't end in a vowel?


----------



## William Stein

I was wondering whether it should be "d'autre" or "autre". "Voyez-vous d'autre-chose..." is a lot more common on Google, but that doesn't necessarily mean its better because "Vous-voyez autre chose" is in a lot of literary works:
*Oeuvres complètes de M. T. Cicéron: traduites en français, ...*
_Voyez-vous autre chose qui fasse tort à la cause de Sex. Roscius, si ce n'est que les biens de son père ont été vendus ?_

Still, unless you're addressing the Roman forum, "d'autre-chose" is probably better, you're right.


----------



## lalaba

I just found a good thread on this forum that explains the differences.
Here's also a good exercise […]

So if I use _Sais-tu quoi d'autre est surréaliste en ce dessin?  _I think it needs to be with *d' *because quoi is an indefinitive, right?


----------



## Datadox

lalaba said:


> Now I'm still doubting whether I should use _à ce dessin_ or _en ce dessin_ or is both equally good?



Neither is good here. It should be "dans ce dessin", except if you use _trouver_ as in, "Qu'est-ce que tu trouves de surréaliste à ce dessin ?"

I would say, "Qu'est-ce que tu vois d'autre de surréaliste dans ce dessin ?" ou "Sais-tu ce qu'il y a d'autre de surréaliste dans ce dessin ?"


----------



## William Stein

lalaba said:


> I just found a good thread on this forum that explains the differences.
> […]
> So if I use _Sais-tu quoi d'autre est surréaliste en ce dessin?  _I think it needs to be with *d' *because quoi is an indefinitive, right?



That thread is about "d'autres" versus "des autres" not "d'autres" versus "autres" but you're right that if you want to use "de" it has be "d'autres" and not "des autres".
I don't know of any logical explanation for the "d'" in "d'autre", it seems kind of crazy, really (but English has to be the craziest language, so I guess I can't throw stones 

[…]


----------



## William Stein

"en ce dessin" gets over 2,000,000 Google hits so it can't be that bad!

Le Petit Prince:
Un serpent boa qui digère sa proie au début et dont les grandes personnes ne voient, en ce dessin d’enfant qui fait peur à son petit créateur, qu’un chapeau, cela vous dit peut-être quelque chose de la disparition, de la cachette, cela vous interroge sur ce qui couvre, cela vous relie à ce serpent de la fin du conte qui emportera le petit prince plus loin qu’un navire, ce serpent capable de résoudre toutes les énigmes: le véhicule de la mort.

*Lire la suite - Camard & Associés*
Le professeur Jeremy Woods, sur la base d'une photographie, a reconnu *en ce dessin* une copie entièrement de la main de Rubens d'après une sculpture en ...

*interpréter le dessin de mon fils de 4 ans et 1/2 - Forum libre ...*
Mais après lui avoir demandé et avec votre analyse, je n'ai vu que du positif *en ce dessin*, tant mieux!


----------



## Datadox

Google hits are not always meaningful. 

"voir en" means to interpret, whereas here the question is to say what surrealistic traits one finds *in* the drawing.

It's not a question of interpretation, but of plain seeing. So it should be "*dans* ce dessin".

Que vois-tu de surréaliste *en* ce dessin would translate as "What *strikes you as* surrealistic in this drawing" (interpretation, not observation).

Which, by the way, is the title of one of your quotes : _interpréter_ le dessin de mon enfant.

Furthermore, "en ce dessin" works only with verbs such as voir, reconnaître, etc. You _cannot_ say "Quoi d'autre est surréaliste en ce dessin ?"


----------



## William Stein

I disagree entirely. They're obviously asking for an interpretation of the drawing, otherwise how could you possibly decide whether something is surrealistic or not?


----------



## Datadox

I should have added that what I wrote was true unless I was mistaken about the context, which was not provided.

It could be a realistic drawing with some surrealistic elements which can be objectively labeled as such, with no interpretation being required on the part of the viewer.

I agree that if you ask someone's opinion, your remark applies. But to me, the question "what else is surrealistic" calls for an objective account of what one observes, whereas "what else do you find surrealistic" would call for a subjective interpretation.

Whatever the context is, this remains true : "en ce dessin" works only with verbs such as voir, reconnaître, etc. You _cannot_ say "Quoi d'autre est surréaliste en ce dessin ?"

If you look more closely at the Google hits, you will find that many are just repeats of the same quotations.

Some are also misspellings of "en ce dessein", meaning to that purpose.


----------



## William Stein

The question is asking for an interpretation: _can you tell me what else is surrealistic about this drawing? is just another way of saying "_"what else do you find surrealistic".I don't see how you can say that anything is "objectively surrealistic", it's obviously a matter of interpretation. If ever there was a case where "pure seeing" isn't involved, this is it.
Also, I don't have time to scrutinize the 2,000,000 Google hits but the ones I cited are reputable.
Finally, I agree that "dans" would be better in "Quoi d'autre est surréaliste dans ce dessin ?"


----------



## Datadox

You are probably right, although Surrealism has many forms and more context would help unless the distinction doesn't matter.

As a native French speaker, though, I would say "dans ce dessin" rather than "en ce dessin" which is not as idiomatic in my opinion.


----------



## persona67

Datadox said:


> You are probably right, although Surrealism has many forms and more context would help unless the distinction doesn't matter.
> 
> As a native French speaker, though, I would say "dans ce dessin" rather than "en ce dessin" which is not as idiomatic in my opinion.


----------



## lalaba

William Stein said:


> That thread is about "d'autres" versus "des autres" not "d'autres" versus "autres" but you're right that if you want to use "de" it has be "d'autres" and not "des autres".
> I don't know of any logical explanation for the "d'" in "d'autre", it seems kind of crazy, really (but English has to be the craziest language, so I guess I can't throw stones


[…] I would think de *d'* in front of autre is needed either when you use *d'* as in '_de'_ to translate _'from_' or if the previous word _sounds_ like it ends in a vowel but doesn't necessarily ends with a vowel such as vois d'autre.  I  don't know for sure of course..


----------



## lalaba

Thanks for the explanation. Learn something new everyday . 

The translated sentence that I use in Dutch (almost literally the same as in English) is ' Do you know what else is surrealistic about this drawing?'  I think there is not so much difference between 'what is..' and 'what strikes you as..' in this context.. but I appreciate knowing the meaning of 'voir en' and I'm always trying to translate as literal as possible unless it doesn't sound right in one or the other language.  

You gave the example: _'Sais-tu ce qu'il y a d'autre de surréaliste dans ce dessin?'_

instead of '_sais-tu qoui d'autre...' _ I was already wondering if *quoi* in this sentence isn't as proper as it could be?

Now I've actually thought of this phrase that leaves out_ "d'autre"_ entirely:  _*Sais-tu ce qu'il est encore surréaliste dans ce dessin?
*_
Unless this doesn't sound right to a native of course..And btw, using _'*à* ce dessin'_ or '_*de* ce dessin'_ does that sound worse or equally as good as '_*dans* ce dessin_' in the above phrase?

In English for ex. I wouldn't say _'what else do you find surrealistic *in* this drawing? _(although it's possible) but '_what else do you find surrealistic *about* this drawing?'

_


----------



## William Stein

lalaba said:


> I would think de *d'* in front of autre is needed either when you use *d'* as in '_de'_ to translate _'from_' or if the previous word _sounds_ like it ends in a vowel but doesn't necessarily ends with a vowel such as vois d'autre.  I  don't know for sure of course..



Having slept on it, I think that the "de"  is probably related to "quoi", for example: Quoi de neuf? Quoi d'autre? I guess it's a sort of partitive like "What is there of news?" (which isn't good English of course, it's just to give you the idea). Or maybe "Quoi de" it's like about "What about" in English. What about news? What about other things?


----------



## lalaba

Ok, I see. I keep switching up the phrase, I think _*Sais-tu ce qu'il y a encore surréaliste dans ce dessin?
*_can be used as well, no?


----------



## William Stein

Don't ask me why but I think you need a "de". Sais-tu ce qu'il y a de surréaliste encore dans ce dessin?
It has something to do with 'quelque chose de surréaliste"


----------



## Datadox

William Stein said:


> I was wondering whether it should be "d'autre" or "autre". "Voyez-vous d'autre-chose..." is a lot more common on Google, but that doesn't necessarily mean its better […] Still, unless you're addressing the Roman forum, "d'autre-chose" is probably better, you're right.



Hello,

Just to clarify, "d'autre-chose" is not correct. It should be d'autres choses in the plural.

Voyez-vous autre chose = Can you see anything else ?
Voyez-vous d'autres choses = Can you see other things ?
En voyez-vous d'autres = Can you see any others ?
J'en ai vu d'autres = I've seen other ones


----------



## Datadox

William Stein said:


> Don't ask me why but I think you need a "de". Sais-tu ce qu'il y a de surréaliste encore dans ce dessin?
> It has something to do with 'quelque chose de surréaliste"



You need "de" after "Qu'y a-t-il" if you use an adjective
Qu'y a-t-il de surréaliste ?
Qu'y a-t-il de surprenant à cela ?


----------



## Datadox

"Sais-tu quoi d'autre est surréaliste ?" would be awkward.
Sais-tu quoi faire ?
Sais-tu ce que ton frère m'a raconté ?
Sais-tu ce qu'il m'est arrivé ?
Sais-tu ce qui m'a été rapporté?
Sais-tu ce qu'elle m'a dit ?

"Sais-tu ce qu'il est encore surréaliste dans ce dessin" doesn't work either. You need to use "ce qu'il y a… de" or "ce qui est"
Voici *ce qu'il y a de* surréaliste
Voici *ce qui est* surréaliste
would be possible answers

You can't use "à ce dessin" or "de ce dessin" in the sentence you suggested.

But you could say "Que vois-tu d'autre de surréaliste dans ce dessin ?" or "Que trouves-tu encore de surréaliste à ce dessin ?"
"Sais-tu ce qu'il y a encore de surréaliste dans ce dessin ?" is correct.


----------



## Mauricet

_can you tell me what else is surrealistic about this drawing_? : peux-tu me dire quoi d'autre est surréaliste dans ce dessin ?

me semble la traduction de loin la plus idiomatique ...


----------



## William Stein

[…] je dirais que ma proposition en poste #3 ("Quels autres aspects de ce dessin son surréalistes?") n'est inférieure en rien aux versions presentées par les "Grands Français de Souche"


----------



## Mauricet

> Quels autres aspects de ce dessin son*t* surréalistes?


C'est du français correct, aucun doute ! Mais _what else_ traduit par _quels autres aspects_, est-ce bien ça ? La phrase originale ne parle pas d'_aspects_, mais de ce que le dessin a de surréaliste ...


----------



## William Stein

La traduction n'est pas une question de mot-à-mot, le but est de exprimer ce que voulait exprimer l'auteur dans le contexte. Ici, j'imagine, par exemple, une prof au musée entourée de ses élèves. Elle veut les encourager à donner ses interprétations pour voir s'íls ont bien compris leurs leçons sur le surréalisme. Alors que dirait une prof française dans cette situation? Fort possiblement: "Quels autres aspects de ce dessin son surréalistes?
D'autre part, sauf votre respect, "il ne faut pas enculer les mouches" , ces phrases sont strictement synonymes en anglais:
What else about this is....
What other things about this are...
What other aspects of this are...


----------



## Kelly B

> Quels autres aspects de ce dessin sont surréalistes?





Mauricet said:


> C'est du français correct, aucun doute ! Mais _what else_ traduit par _quels autres aspects_, est-ce bien ça ? La phrase originale ne parle pas d'_aspects_, mais de ce que le dessin a de surréaliste ...


D'accord, alors qu'en pensez-vous si on remplace _aspects _par _éléments _en français ?


----------



## William Stein

Kelly B said:


> D'accord, alors qu'en pensez-vous si on remplace _aspects _par _éléments _en français ?



The problem isn't the French, the problem is that he doesn't understand that "Wnat else about this drawing is surrealistic" means the same thing as "What other aspects of this picture are surrealistic?"


----------



## Mauricet

William Stein said:


> [...] le but est *d'*exprimer ce que voulait exprimer l'auteur dans le contexte. Ici, j'imagine, par exemple, une prof au musée entourée de ses élèves. Elle veut les encourager à donner *leurs* interprétations pour voir s'ils ont bien compris leurs leçons sur le surréalisme. Alors que dirait une prof française dans cette situation ? Fort possiblement: "Quels autres aspects de ce dessin son*t* surréalistes?
> D'autre part, [...] , ces phrases sont strictement synonymes en anglais:
> What else about this is....
> What other things about this are...
> What other aspects of this are...


Dont acte. Ce que je dis comme francophone, c'est que _quoi d'autre ?_ est très idiomatique et vient bien dans cet exemple (à condition de rendre _about_ par _dans_), et que je ne vois pas de raison de se priver de traduire mot à mot quand ça convient parfaitement.


----------

